# Turbo Trainer and disc brakes



## Sterlo (19 Mar 2020)

Might be a daft question but does anyone know if you can use a disc brake bike on a turbo trainer? I bought a trainer about a year ago from Halfords, it's just a basic one, and set it up with an old mountain bike which was gathering dust in the shed, but couldn't seem to get on with it. If we do have to go on some form of lockdown and we get discouraged from going out, even for solo rides, I'd like to try putting my road bike on the trainer, better that than nothing at all.


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Mar 2020)

Depends on the bike and the turbo, although in all likelihood it would be fine.

Thru-axle bikes need adaptors for wheel-on trainers (as there generally isn't enough of a nut showing for the trainer to clamp to).
I presume as it's a basic Halfords trainer, that it's wheel-on, so as long as there's something for the trainer to clamp on to, then you'll be fine. If the lockdown is a long one, you might want to consider a turbo-specific tyre though, as long hours on a normal tyre can cause it to square off somewhat. As you already have the bike and the trainer, offer it up to check it fits and clamps, then try it out!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Mar 2020)

Thanks Specialeyes, I was going to have a look at the weekend. It is a basic wheel on type with thru axles, so might have an issue there, might see if I can bodge something. I've got the basic tyres it came with before I swapped it so I can easily put one back on the back wheel if it's worth it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

Why not I do? I even use a dedicated turbo wheel without a disc as you never brake when on the turbo.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2020)

Yes


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2020)

Yes


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Mar 2020)

loosen the rear caliper for direct drive turbo if it catches the turbo body


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Mar 2020)

We are in pretty strict lockdown in the Midi Pyrenees , in the last two days cycling even solo riding is limited to max of 2 km. so not much point even getting the bike out.
Yesterday and the day before l set a bike up on my turbo trainer and did an hour long session each day. Probably the least satisfactory way of riding a bike that it has ever been my misfortune to try. Yes it is exercise and yes l was out in the sun and fresh air but that is about as close to the pleasure of a real bike experience that it got. What a bloody boring contraption , when this is over the trainer is destined for the scrap yard


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2020)

How on Earth do the French authorities limit you to a 2 km radius? What a silly limit that is too. Here in Ingerland we are allowed to walk or cycle alone or with family members and there's no limit on time or distance although we are discouraged from driving anywhere to walk or cycle. If there was a distance limit here it would be universally ignored because of the handful of Police on duty on any shift, half have been sent to permanent jobs like guarding crime scenes or prisoners in hospitals while the other half are catching up on paperwork.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Why would it need policing if the rule came in, most people apart from criminals would adhere to it surely, I know I would. 

Pedalling a bike on a turbo is not cycling, it is exercising, get that one in your head and it is easier to cope with. There are lots of other things you can do to improve your fitness if that is your concern at these times.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Why would it need policing if the rule came in, most people apart from criminals would adhere to it surely, I know I would.
> 
> Pedalling a bike on a turbo is not cycling, it is exercising, get that one in your head and it is easier to cope with. There are lots of other things you can do to improve your fitness if that is your concern at these times.



I define getting on a bike as riding. I spend most of my year riding using Zwift and Trainer Road


----------

